# male pink convict and female red devil can they breed?



## michael92 (Nov 13, 2012)

ihave a 60 gallon tank about two foot tall and four foot long and a foot wide. ihave a very nice male pink convict that is about 3 !/2 or 4 inches long NOT full grown but already has a lump on his head and long wavy back fins. im trying to breed him with a 4 1/2 or so inch female redvil. is it possible, there are no other fish in the tank.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

I've no idea if it's poss for them to breed but why would you want to cross them anyway ? If he's such a good looking convict i'm sure he would rather have a pretty looking convict girl the the red devil but the same has to be said for the red devil as i'm sure she would be happier with a good looking RD male :roll:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Why would you breed them? Hybrids are frowned upon in the hobby.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

It is indeed possible for a Convict and a Red Devil to breed, although it may be a bit hard since the Red Devil is larger.  But should be fine. After all, love transcends boundaries, if they mate then they love each other. )

If they do pair up and breed, do post pictures, would love to see what the cross is like! 

Also hybrids are only frowned upon by some people, not everyone. I for myself love hybrids (I love all americans), and if you scroll down a bit to the HRP x Convict section you'll see that it is definitely not 'frowned upon in the hobby'.


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

Maybe you will get something that looks like a blood parrot or king kong parrot.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

i think it's a good idea and it might work.
post pics!!! and send me some


----------

